# Los Mejores Programas Peruanos



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A ver cuales eligen en cada rubro?

Programa Concurso o Entretenimiento

Economía y Desarrollo

Política

Cultura

Noticias

Deportes

Musica o Cine

Arquitectura y Construcción

Cocina y Gourmet

Turismo

Novelas y Series

Social

Solo cuentan los programas que den actualmente y los que se vienen. Si saben de más rubros diganmelos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en deportes: eligo 100 % fanaticos

te falto Series y miniseries: Eligo Misterio

en entretenimiento: Pataclaun


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La voz sería que respondan un programa por cada rubro, solo copien y peguen el listado.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Bueno, yo no tengo opcion...es AMERICA NOTICIAS por SUR.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cuatro Paredes
Polizontes 
Canal N Noticias
Cinescape
Aventura Culinaria
Peru Off Road


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bueno: no conozco muchos nombres de programas. En tales casos sólo pongo los canales que prefiero o el nombre del conductor.

Programa Concurso o Entretenimiento: 

Economía y Desarrollo: Rumbo económico (Canal N)

Política: La ventana Indiscreta

Cultura: los de Canal N

Noticias: RPP Noticias (Canal 6)

Deportes: CMD 

Musica o Cine: Música:Jammin' (Canal 6) Cine: Cinescape
Arquitectura y Construcción: 

Cocina y Gourmet: el de Gastón Acurio

Turismo: Tiempo de Viaje

Novelas y Series: Pataclaun


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Para mi los mejores programas, los que mas valen la pena estan en Canal N, Plus TV y TNP...

Tambien me encanta Jammin.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La mía

Programa Concurso o Entretenimiento: Habacilar

Economía y Desarrollo: Perú Descentralizado

Política: Prensa Libre

Cultura: Algunas del 6

Noticias: America Noticias

Deportes: CMD

Musica o Cine: Cinescape

Arquitectura y Construcción: Punto y Linea

Cocina y Gourmet: Dulces Secretos

Turismo: Rutas

Novelas y Series: El Chavo del 8

Social: Polizontes


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Programa Concurso o Entretenimiento : Habacilar

Economía y Desarrollo : los del Canal N

Política : Cesar Hildebrandt, la ventana indiscreta

Cultura : sucedio en el Peru, Costumbres, hecho a mano,

Noticias : Reportajes, America noticias

Deportes : CMD, el alargue, tiempo record

Musica o Cine : Jammin, Cinescape

Arquitectura y Construcción : viviendo mejor, ( un porgrama de plus tv que no me acuerdo)

Cocina y Gourmet : Aventura culinaria, Reportaje al peru

Turismo : Tiempo de viaje

Novelas y Series : Me gusto "Eva del Eden"

Social : Los porgramas de canal 7

Falto espectaculos : Magaly TV


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Programa Concurso o Entretenimiento: ninguno

Economía y Desarrollo: el de canal N pero no es peruano

Política: el de Rosa maría

Cultura: mójate con Monique

Noticias: el de hildebran

Deportes: Los golazos del 33

Musica o Cine: huellas (oktv)

Arquitectura y Construcción: la de plus tv , no recuerdo el nombre

Cocina y Gourmet: dulces secretos....y aventura culinaria

Turismo: tiempo de viaje

Novelas y Series: ninguno

Social: ninguno


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Cultura: mójate con Monique


JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ese era un programa de canal 33....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En Magaly vi el agarre que se metió con el tío este eléctrico como se llama Valleriestra u algo así. que mate de risa y también cuando fue una artista invitada en Aura y cantó "Caramelo" mientras medio mundo se cagaba de la risa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa tipa es un caso, igual que susy diaz, florcita, paco ferrer, jimmy santi y muchos otros huachafos.
Oigan y han visto el nuevo chongo que se ha armado con vivi, esa tambien es una joyita...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Suave que chocas con Juan. Pobre Vivi ya la chancaron el chongo de la modelo esta Carla.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Programa Concurso o Entretenimiento: Habacilar

Economía y Desarrollo: ... el único que conozco es Rumbo Economico, pero no me gusta, aunque ahora hay uno en el 2, No negociable, pero tampoco me gusta, sera que detesto la economia 

Política: Sin duda, La ventana indiscreta

Turismo-Cultura: ... puede ser Tiempo de viaje

Noticias: América noticias

Deportes: ninguno

Musica o Cine: Cinescape

Arquitectura y Construcción: ...me gustaba 4 paredes, pero ya no lo dan.

Cocina y Gourmet: ninguno en especial.

Novelas y Series: la mujer de lorenzo  (solo por andrea montenegro)

Social: ... Cuarto poder?

Espectáculos: Magaly teve


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

para mayor información...
http://www.geocities.com/moniquepardo/


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Novelas y Series: la mujer de lorenzo  *(solo por andrea montenegro)*


si won..... :cheers:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Oe que buena esa pagina JAJAJAJAJA no sabía que existía siquiera, su album de fotos "calientes" jajajajajaja, CUIDADO ES MUY DAÑINO, PUEDE HERIR SUCEPTIBILIDADES.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Juan1912 said:


> si won..... :cheers:


Algun problema con mi eleccion Juan?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> TNP esta en Arica.. xD


Por cable me gusta ver TV Chile, tiene muy buena programacion...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Magaly es lo maximo jajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta el estilo maletero que tiene al presentar sus informes o reportajes, aunque a veces se le pasa la mano.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si a veces se la pasa la mano eh, pero ella es un mate de risa. Cuando sale bailando es para morir de la risa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pero es bien chupada, cuando la encaran arruga bien feo, la vez pasada una bruja dijo que la iban a matar, sera cierto eso?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La misma bruja que dijo que la iban a matar dijo que el nuevo papa iba a ser procedente de lengua romatica y el que salió es de lengua germánica.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah si, y de eso se agarra Magaly pa burlarse de ella, me da risa tambien cuando se burla de las vedetes, las calbazas, monique pardo, gisela, pucha todo el mundo...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A la señito la agarra de punto jajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El lunes sale Chacalon, seguro que la urraca estara temblando... esa es una enferma del rating..


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Soy muchacho provinciano...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dina Paucar, Chacalon...estan de moda ese tipo de programas, no?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya tenemos Dina Paucar "La lucha por un sueño" Chaclon "El angel del pueblo". La siguiente va a ser Avencia Meza "Pan Con Pan".


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ufff...me quedo con Plus TV...

Avencia Meza: Entre el Amor y las Balas.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Por cable me gusta ver TV Chile, tiene muy buena programacion...


Si, aunq hay por ahi basuras como Rojo Famacontrafama (espero que nunca lo veas).. pero en general hay buena programacion xDD


----------

